# "the data range is too complex to be displayed"



## LG2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Excel 2010

I have an excel sheet with monthly data across the columns. They are titled: Jan, 2013 ---- Feb, 2013 --- Mar, 2013 --- thru Dec, 2013. I then have 3 additional columns titled 2013 YTD --- 2012 TTLS --- 2011 TTLS.

I have a graph to display the data. I need the graph to show the monthly numbers, the 2012 TTLS and 2011 TTLS (for reference/comparison). I do not want the 2013 YTD on the graph. In my spreadsheet for 2012 data, it worked with displaying the 2011 numbers, without the 2012 YTD (it is set up the same way, monthly data first, then YTD, then 2011 TTLS). Now, as I am creating the 2013 graph, I get the response "The data range is too complex to be displayed. If a new range is selected, it will replace all of the series in the Series panel."

How can I have 2012 & 2011 data displayed on the graph?

Thank you!


----------

